# Part time nannies



## Guest

Hello....we are on the look out for a part time nanny to help with our baby. We prefer to have someone who will be willing to work for 5-6 hours a day.
Are there agencies that deal with part time nannies and can anyone throw some light on the advantages of a live-in vs a part time nanny.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Andy Capp

I'd say 6 hours a day is pretty much full time!


----------



## Alessandra de Saint

6hrs/day a part time?  i dont know the benefits i never needed a nanny as i have my kids to enjoy them and bring them up myself...


----------



## Guest

Let me clarify...we are looking for a nanny who is not a live-in so we'd like to find one that can help through out the day - the phrase 'part-time' is misleading..sorry!


----------



## Elphaba

liquidfury13 said:


> Let me clarify...we are looking for a nanny who is not a live-in so we'd like to find one that can help through out the day - the phrase 'part-time' is misleading..sorry!


Unless you are willing to sponsor someone (& they are generally provided with accommodation) then you need to use one of the agencies to employ someone legally.
-


----------



## Guest

Alessandra de Saint said:


> 6hrs/day a part time?  i dont know the benefits i never needed a nanny as i have my kids to enjoy them and bring them up myself...


Your comment comes across as being very judgmental. People with children do, and should, have the choice to have help with childcare, particularly in a place like this where the parents likely don't have family support here. And sometimes people with children don't have a choice & need to work to support their family, eg. single parents, etc.


----------



## ccr

nola said:


> Your comment comes across as being very judgmental. People with children do, and should, have the choice to have help with childcare, particularly in a place like this where the parents likely don't have family support here. And sometimes people with children don't have a choice & need to work to support their family, eg. single parents, etc.


And even if you don't work, you could use the nanny in ways that allow you to spend more quality time with your children instead of tied up with tasks.

One can't assume that everyone uses nanny the same way as "some other people" (who expect nannies to raise their children for them)


----------



## Alessandra de Saint

judgmental because I said I have got kids to bring them up myself and not have them spend 6hrs a day with a nanny? come on. I have just seen too many parents who got too lazy and can't be bothered doing anything for their kids anymore. And thats not the way I (personally) would want to go- does it make me judgmental?
i agree that one can use some help with household tasks to spend some quality time with his/her kids but I dont call the help a nanny but a housemaid or a cleaner.


----------



## shazia.d

*part time nanny*

i have a 14 mth old and a lady who comes trice a week for a few hours, she is great and we are very comfortable with her. I know she is free till mid sept., if u want her contcat I can fwd it to you.


----------



## wardliz

Originally Posted by Alessandra de Saint View Post
6hrs/day a part time? i dont know the benefits i never needed a nanny as i have my kids to enjoy them and bring them up myself...

I totally agree that you are indeed being very judgmental. That is fantastic that you do not require the help of a nanny but do not judge others because they do.


----------



## wandabug

If you are not sponsoring a maid/nanny(which generally means live in and full time) then you will have to use an agency. The good thing with an agency is you get to try out someone, if they do not suit you can ask them to send someone else. Do not employ a part time maid who is on someone else's sponsorship - it is illegal.


----------



## Guest

shazia.d said:


> i have a 14 mth old and a lady who comes trice a week for a few hours, she is great and we are very comfortable with her. I know she is free till mid sept., if u want her contcat I can fwd it to you.


Thanks Shazia. How did you find this lady..was it thru an agency or a recommendation thru a friend? We are trying to sort out all the complications with a new move with a new baby and me trying to get back to work so any help is much appreciated. :juggle:


----------



## Jynxgirl

50,000 maid if caught hiring a maid that is not legal suppose to be working for you can be very expensive. 

Agency is the best option.


----------



## Guest

Jynxgirl said:


> 50,000 maid if caught hiring a maid that is not legal suppose to be working for you can be very expensive.
> 
> Agency is the best option.


Wow! 50,000 is a lot..anyways it sounds like an agency is the best option since Im sure they have background checks and qualifications on their employees....which I would definitely want to check if she is going to be around my baby


----------



## NicoleRossouw

Hi, we are looking for a part time nanny, so if this lady is in Dubai I would really appreciate her contact details.
Thank you
Nicole


----------



## NicoleRossouw

Or if anyone can recommend a good agency for a nanny for Mirdif please let me know.
Thanks
Nicole


----------



## Sunset

Are you looking for a nanny or a housemaid to watch your child/ren (clean the house, cook, do laundry)??? 

There is no such thing as a part-timer. Nor can you "share" a helper.


----------



## NicoleRossouw

Sunset said:


> Are you looking for a nanny or a housemaid to watch your child/ren (clean the house, cook, do laundry)???
> 
> There is no such thing as a part-timer. Nor can you "share" a helper.


***********
Thank you for the clarification

I am looking for someone to look after my son for a few hours a couple of times a week. 

Agencies do allow you to book someone for a few hours (part-time). 

If you can offer assistance in this regard, I look fwd to your response.


----------



## Sunset

An agency would be the only way to go. Please keep in mind that maids are classified as nannies. They generally don't have the education and training that a "nanny" would have, say from the UK. There are women who may work through the agency who are educated and possibly in the nursing field. 

If you go the agency route, I think it would be good to get assurance that it would be the same person who will show up each time. I don't think you want to subject your child to a different person over and over.

Is there a way for you to do a "trade" with another mother? "You scratch my back, I'll scratch yours." I'm sure there is a mother out there who would appreciate a few hours of "me" time . Get the word out to women/mother and possibly post a notice in some of the supermarkets (Spinney's at Mercato, Park and Shop, etc.)

Good luck with your search.


----------



## wonderwoman

*hi*



wardliz said:


> Originally Posted by Alessandra de Saint View Post
> 6hrs/day a part time? i dont know the benefits i never needed a nanny as i have my kids to enjoy them and bring them up myself...
> 
> I totally agree that you are indeed being very judgmental. That is fantastic that you do not require the help of a nanny but do not judge others because they do.


Totally agree with you on this one, what gives people the right to sit in judgement of others?? sometimes people do need outside help with there children for a number of reasons, ie health problems,family issues, financial problems ect. Raising a family is difficult enough without that person made to feel inadequate because they admitt that they need a little help.


----------



## rabia218

Alessandra de Saint said:


> judgmental because I said I have got kids to bring them up myself and not have them spend 6hrs a day with a nanny? come on. I have just seen too many parents who got too lazy and can't be bothered doing anything for their kids anymore. And thats not the way I (personally) would want to go- does it make me judgmental?
> i agree that one can use some help with household tasks to spend some quality time with his/her kids but I dont call the help a nanny but a housemaid or a cleaner.


WOW not only judgmental but control freek too!!! i bet your children will leave the house on a very early age.


----------

